# Peak Design Lens kit



## mnclayshooter (Dec 10, 2015)

Has anyone seen or used the Peak Design Lens kit (It's not out/available to the public, but it was part of their kickstarter campaign for their new messenger bag, not sure if it was shipping to those folks yet or not). Just curious if anyone has seen it in the wild or at a trade show etc.

Seems like a great option for me when hiking for carrying a 100mm macro or having a spot to quickly hang my 100-400 while I'm using the macro or a 24-70 etc. 

Edit: this is what I'm talking about 
https://www.peakdesign.com/product/clips/capturelens/


----------



## Flamingtree (Dec 13, 2015)

I have been looking at those as well. They look really handy as you say for a zoom / macro combos.

What puts me off is that I would be terrified of a lens falling off all the time, even though I am sure the design is good.


----------



## mnclayshooter (Aug 4, 2016)

Update: 

I've been using the capture lens now for about a week and it seems to be a very good way for me to carry an extra lens or two while out on a hike. 

The lens is securely attached (just as secure as if you had it mounted to your camera) and it keeps the lens handy while freeing up a pocket or space in your coat/pack for other gear. 

I have used it so far to carry the 50 STM, 100 macro and the 16-35 while I have the 100-400 mounted on the camera for hiking. It makes a great platform to quickly swap a lens out as it gives you peace of mind that your lens is protected (the lens is close to your body, the mount end is protected by the capture lens clip). IF you're like me (come on, admit it you've done this); when you're swapping a lens, you put the lens... hood down balancing on the ground while you grab another one... this gives you a WAY better option. 

I'll use it when I head out into the mountains and will report back any issues, and hopefully post a few photos of it in use. 

As a side note: if you hadn't seen it, they have another kickstarter going on their bags. They have some pretty nice bags, if you haven't ever tried one.


----------



## sunnyVan (Aug 4, 2016)

Interesting concept. 

I've used the capture pro for over a year now. Absolutely love it. Concept is similar. But instead of holding your lenses, capture pro holds the camera. Having the camera held by the capture pro, my hands are free, and it makes swapping lenses quite easy. I personally would trust a lens case more. I'd be quite worried about my lenses banging into something by accident. But I can imagine the capture lens being quite useful when shooting events.


----------



## LordofTackle (Aug 4, 2016)

> have used it so far to carry the 50 STM, 100 macro and the 16-35 while I have the 100-400 mounted on the camera for hiking.



Hi,
did you also carry the 100-400 with it? If so, how does it work out? Does the rotate mechanism still work properly?
I have the capture pro myself and use it, either on a backpack strap or my belt, with a 1DxII and usually either the 24-70 or 16-35 attached. 
What is your experience with the capture lens on a longer hike?
While I am not worried about the weight of the lens, I am curious about whether the Capture lens still works properly with such huge lens(es). All the lenses you see in the adverts are small mirrorless lenses.
The only "problem" I ran into so far with that system is if you use it with a gripped body, then the center of gravity is much further away from you body, making it sometimes awkward to carry..

Sebastian


----------



## mnclayshooter (Aug 4, 2016)

LordofTackle said:


> > have used it so far to carry the 50 STM, 100 macro and the 16-35 while I have the 100-400 mounted on the camera for hiking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've only hung it on there while "testing it out" in my living room, not out in the wild yet. I would guess that the lens has enough mass that it might get annoying bouncing around a bit, and to be honest, the friction ring would have to be pretty tight to keep it from extending to full length over time with the repetitive bouncing motion of walking. From what I can tell from the trial runs I've given it, a lens in the 24-105, 16-35, or 100 macro are about the size of lens that seem to be most apt to be carried by it for any long amount of time. In a pinch or while swapping lenses, I have no doubt it will carry the weight of the 100-400 pretty well... especially if on a pants belt where there's some inherent stiffness backing up the capture clip... but on a pack strap, the strap might be too flimsy to hold the lens up and the end of the lens would probably pivot back to your body a bit, probably bouncing around somewhat just by it's own weight/moment arm length. 



sunnyVan said:


> Interesting concept.
> 
> I've used the capture pro for over a year now. Absolutely love it. Concept is similar. But instead of holding your lenses, capture pro holds the camera. Having the camera held by the capture pro, my hands are free, and it makes swapping lenses quite easy. I personally would trust a lens case more. I'd be quite worried about my lenses banging into something by accident. But I can imagine the capture lens being quite useful when shooting events.



I don't have any reason so far not to trust the Capture Lens product... it seems very sturdy and it holds the gear close to my body and pretty well protected. I don't bang my body in to much usually, or at least I try not to so it seems pretty safe for most hiking. The one thing I have yet to really determine is where I like to position it. I don't want it to interfere, or to be even more clear, to allow it to come in to contact or be under the hydration pack hose area... just too many things could go wrong there. To your point, if I was in a true scrambling/climbing scenario, I would pack the lens and camera. I haven't gone terribly far or on any really aggressive terrain yet, but I know having my hands free for rock scrambling is a huge benefit, not to mention giving peace of mind when trying to ensure you have 3-points of contact with the ground when on very steep/slippery or otherwise dangerous terrain. (trekking poles- feet, Two feet-and a hand, or foot - butt-hand --arguably 4 points of contact...but who's counting, right? you get the idea). 8)

How I foresee using it: pretty much like I described... as either a place to hold a small lens - something the size of the 16-35 or smaller, and as a place to put a lens when swapping for a short duration. So far so good. I will be out in some rougher terrain and will report back any issues/experiences. 

I also have the capture clips for the camera bodies... Love them. The combination of using them or having a "slot" open on my belt or pack strap, plus using the black-rapid strap with arca clamp have been a great combination for me giving a great amount of flexibility for virtually any situation I've encountered.


----------



## LordofTackle (Aug 4, 2016)

mnclayshooter said:


> I've only hung it on there while "testing it out" in my living room, not out in the wild yet. I would guess that the lens has enough mass that it might get annoying bouncing around a bit, and to be honest, the friction ring would have to be pretty tight to keep it from extending to full length over time with the repetitive bouncing motion of walking. From what I can tell from the trial runs I've given it, a lens in the 24-105, 16-35, or 100 macro are about the size of lens that seem to be most apt to be carried by it for any long amount of time. In a pinch or while swapping lenses, I have no doubt it will carry the weight of the 100-400 pretty well... especially if on a pants belt where there's some inherent stiffness backing up the capture clip... but on a pack strap, the strap might be too flimsy to hold the lens up and the end of the lens would probably pivot back to your body a bit, probably bouncing around somewhat just by it's own weight/moment arm length.



OK, that's about what I was assuming, thanks for your input.
I guess I will have to sleep some more nights about whether to obtain the lens kit. I would probably use it only for shorter hikes were I take the camera with 24-70 on the slide strap and the second lens (16-35) on the capture lens on my belt. That way I can get by w/o a backpack.


----------



## Macoose (Aug 5, 2016)

I have the Capture Pro Clip and it works as advertised. So far I have only used it for my Olympus 4/3 camera and have had no problems. That camera is very light.
I also bought their Slide Strap and love it.


Good Luck!! 

Macoose


----------



## mnclayshooter (Aug 5, 2016)

LordofTackle said:


> mnclayshooter said:
> 
> 
> > I've only hung it on there while "testing it out" in my living room, not out in the wild yet. I would guess that the lens has enough mass that it might get annoying bouncing around a bit, and to be honest, the friction ring would have to be pretty tight to keep it from extending to full length over time with the repetitive bouncing motion of walking. From what I can tell from the trial runs I've given it, a lens in the 24-105, 16-35, or 100 macro are about the size of lens that seem to be most apt to be carried by it for any long amount of time. In a pinch or while swapping lenses, I have no doubt it will carry the weight of the 100-400 pretty well... especially if on a pants belt where there's some inherent stiffness backing up the capture clip... but on a pack strap, the strap might be too flimsy to hold the lens up and the end of the lens would probably pivot back to your body a bit, probably bouncing around somewhat just by it's own weight/moment arm length.
> ...



I tried it again last night - the 100-400 hangs on there just fine. I think if you put the clip up high enough on the strap, and then possibly put a small Velcro strap around the lens and the strap near the lens hood or in that general area, it would secure it just fine and you'd be just fine. Something like a cord tamer or some other small strap - The one I tried has a bit of elastic in it that's normally used to tame your pant leg down when riding a bike - worked like a charm to muzzle the front end of the lens while hanging - I've also bought some Velcro tie-down straps at the big-box hardware store that I've used to lash a tripod onto a bike frame etc that would also probably work really well in this application. 

Something like this: http://www.tools2parts.com/Velcro-90441-p/2182-6102.htm?_vsrefdom=adwords&gclid=Cj0KEQjw8pC9BRCqrq37zZil4a0BEiQAZO_zrNBCzZrwqyQxFa7WK_Q8foYCujxOSWmbYGdK03bKE-MaAhTh8P8HAQ&click=1006


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 1, 2016)

mnclayshooter said:


> IF you're like me (come on, admit it you've done this); when you're swapping a lens, you put the lens... hood down balancing on the ground while you grab another one... this gives you a WAY better option.



Absolutely not.
Under no circumstances will I allow an exposed rear element to face "up".

I loosen the rear cap from the unmounted lens while it rests (rear cap facing down) on a reasonably solid surface.
Then I remove the lens from the camera body and place the camera mount side down on a clean surface (doesn't have to be a table, a sturdy backpack works).
Then I swap lenses in the lenscap.
Then I mount the new lens on the body.
At no point is any dust sensitive surface exposed to falling particles.

I just think it's hilarious watching lens reviewers play around with lenses totally uncapped on both ends. But I guess they don't do much deep DOF stuff either.
(And accusations of OCD type behavior wouldn't be totally unfounded.)


----------



## mnclayshooter (Sep 1, 2016)

9VIII said:


> mnclayshooter said:
> 
> 
> > IF you're like me (come on, admit it you've done this); when you're swapping a lens, you put the lens... hood down balancing on the ground while you grab another one... this gives you a WAY better option.
> ...



LOL - point taken. 

In all seriousness though, aren't you more worried about some misc swarf/lint/dirt transferring from the lens into the mount and becoming a grinding abrasive or into the mirror box more so than whatever microscopic piece of dust might happen to fall on the lens in the 5 seconds or so it is exposed? 

To be clearer- I normally do the same - put the cap from the lens I'm about to mount onto the one I just took off the body. There's maybe 2 seconds of exposure most of the time. 

All in all, the point I was trying to make is that the capture clip gives you a great option for hanging a lens during a swap so neither the front nor rear element has to be exposed for very long to the ground.


----------



## 1kind (Sep 2, 2016)

I have a full review of the CaptureLENS at http://www.1kindphotography.com/2016/02/review-peak-design-capturelens-lens-clip-kit-changing-system.html

Used it with a 50mm, 11-24, 24-70 and 70-200. Obviously, the bigger the lens and more gear, the heavier but they all works well. It takes some getting use to in terms of confidence. Once you mastered it and know how to insert and remove without looking, its awesome!


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 2, 2016)

mnclayshooter said:


> 9VIII said:
> 
> 
> > mnclayshooter said:
> ...



Now that you mention it, given that the lens is equally exposed to both, the cleanliness of the capture clip mount is just as important as the cleanliness of the insides of the actual camera body.

I'm going to have to order some extra body caps if I ever get one of these.


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 2, 2016)

or you could try an exchange case like the link below

https://www.amazon.com/Lowepro-Lens-Exchange-200-AW/dp/B0043D2L6Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1472801756&sr=8-1&keywords=lowepro+lens+exchange



> Fits primary lens size (such as Nikon and Canon): 70-200mm f/2.8 with hood reversed; Secondary lens size (such as Nikon and Canon) 24-70mm f/2.8


The 100-400 s not much bigger than the 70-200 f2.8.

If you need to change really quickly, lens off, straight into the pouch mount-end down. New lens uncapped and on the camera and lens cap on to the recently removed lens at your leisure. 

These slip-lock bags are great because they can be clipped over webbing straps of a backpack or onto a belt without threading them through (or used with a shoulder strap).More bulky than a the lens clip but more protected and solid.


----------



## 1kind (Sep 2, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> or you could try an exchange case like the link below
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Lowepro-Lens-Exchange-200-AW/dp/B0043D2L6Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1472801756&sr=8-1&keywords=lowepro+lens+exchange
> 
> ...


Peak Design is actually coming out with a Range Pouch


----------



## LordofTackle (Sep 2, 2016)

1kind said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > or you could try an exchange case like the link below
> ...



Hm, I just had a look at their kickstarter campaign, and IMHO, this pouch has a, at least for me, serious downside when compared with the PD lens kit or the pouch mentioned by mikehit:

with both these options you can "store" the lens you just unmounted from the camera safely (either on the lens kit holder or in the front pouch of the lowepro pouch) until you have mounted the new one.


----------



## mb66energy (Sep 4, 2016)

9VIII said:


> mnclayshooter said:
> 
> 
> > 9VIII said:
> ...



Thanks - I have seen the non-equipped upper lens mount as particle collector too and just checked severel images and posts if I understood the device correcty.

My understanding was that it works only cleanly with THREE lenses: Two on the lens clip and one on the camera - the lens clip as a system which avoids to handle the lens cap. Nothing less, nothing more. 30 years ago I have seen a self build device consisting of three lens rear caps mounted on a belt equipped with three lenses.

My tip: instead of using a body cap ... what about the intelligent body cap named "shorty forty"?


----------



## 1kind (Sep 15, 2016)

mb66energy said:


> 9VIII said:
> 
> 
> > mnclayshooter said:
> ...


The lens kit works best when you have two lenses. One on the camera and one on the lens kit. This leaves one slot open. So when you take the lens off the camera, you place this on the open slot of the lens kit. You would rotate and grab the other lens and place it on your camera.

You can also have three lenses (two on lens kit and one on camera) but when it comes to swapping, you'll be juggling the lens. You take the lens off the camera, where you going to put it? Either under your arm, in a bag or on the table. This defeats the purpose of the lens kit. If you're going to put the 3rd lens anywhere, might as well just bring a bag with you.


----------



## mnclayshooter (Sep 19, 2016)

Just as a quick reply - the capture lens comes with two caps (similar to body caps) for the capture lens component when no lens is mounted.


----------

